# Hoyt Maxxis 31 Draw Length Help



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

m_biggs said:


> I currently have a Hoyt Maxxis 31 set at 29" but it turns out that is a little too long for me. What do I need to do to get it a little shorter? I'm new to Hoyts...


XTR cam has a module DL system.

The DL module has holes A, B, C, D and E.

Each hole adjusts the DL by 1/2-inch.

"A" is the shortest DL module position.
"E" is the longest DL module position.


----------



## m_biggs (Jan 27, 2011)

can you just put the little piece in the different holes that you need or do I have to buy something?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

m_biggs said:


> can you just put the little piece in the different holes that you need or do I have to buy something?


The module is attached to the cam.
Probably two screws.

One screw goes in the module DL screw holes.
Just pull out the screw.

Might need to loosen a lock down screw.

ROTATE the module,
so the new screw hole line up with the cam hole.

REINSERT the module DL screw.
Snug it up. NOT too tight.

Snug up the hinge screw.

Probably need a hex key to do this.


SOMETIMES,
the limb will BLOCK one of the screws you need to get to.

IF this is the case,
then you need a portable bow press
to squeeze the limb tips
so you can get to the screw you want to remove.


----------

